

Barack Obama knows his sort algorithms... jump to 6:40 in this video - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nnj7r1wCD4

======
ivankirigin
How appropriate that a topic of sorting algorithms comes up in a discussion
about politics. Both spheres of discourse contain some of the most useless
debate about solved problems.

------
mrtron
A question to any Americans:

What are your thoughts on Obama? From an outsiders perspective, he seems like
the ideal candidate. He is charismatic, intelligent, and quick thinking. He
also seems to have the 'right' approach on every subject he speaks about. How
is someone like this not going to win by landslide?

On a side note, how are people like Rudy even remotely considered a candidate?

~~~
pg
Please, let's not start talking about politics here...

~~~
mrtron
Sorry, didn't realize this was against the rules...

I was just talking about a subject related to the video posted.

------
aston
So, what's the right answer, guys? Quicksort? Radix?

~~~
Tichy
I don't think you can recommend Quicksort unless you know something about the
distribution of the elements to be sorted, or am I mistaken. After all,
Quicksort can be very slow under certain conditions.

~~~
aston
Quicksort's worst case involves bad pivot picking. The randomized version
pretty much makes that a non-issue unless you're incredibly unlucky. Even
still, with median-of-medians you can guarantee a deterministic worst case of
_nlog(n)_ , so that's not true.

